# Videos AWDF 2011



## Tim Scheller (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

some impressions of the AWDF championship 2011 and many other championship videos on www.working-dog.eu

http://www.working-dog.eu/meisterschaft-details/1497/22.-AWDF-Championship-2011

Special thanks to Shelly!

Have fun=D>


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, look, I'm famous. i'm surprised more people didn't allow Shelly to put up vids. If *I* can do it, then anybody can. 

I like their ranking system. I moved up a couple places over people who scored higher than me.

Let's use that system from now on if it benefits me. 

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hey, look, I'm famous. i'm surprised more people didn't allow Shelly to put up vids. If *I* can do it, then anybody can.
> 
> I like their ranking system. I moved up a couple places over people who scored higher than me.
> 
> ...


 
Just saw this Laura...and hopefully folks will like what they see and at future events I'll get even more folks to sign the release..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hey, look, I'm famous.
> I like their ranking system. I moved up a couple places over people who scored higher than me.
> 
> Let's use that system from now on if it benefits me.
> ...


Hi Laura

And when the new ranking systems stops benefiting you.
I think we should stop using it ;-)


----------

